# Panasonic AE7000U Question



## rf5000 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hello all,

I have a few questions concerning my setup with a Panasonic ae7000u. I currently have a receiver that doesnt support 3d. Of course, I want the best picture possible from the Panasonic. Considering this, would I be better off bypassing the receiver processing and connecting the bluray player straight to the projector for the best picture possible or would I be better off upgrading my receiver to support 3d and running the HDMI to the receiver and then to the projector? I mean, the Panasonice ae7000u is known already as an absolutely amazing projector for picture quality in 2d and 3d, would running through a receiver downgrade the picture at all? Or doesnt the receiver do anything to the picture quality? I was thinking of a Onkyo tx-nr1008 or tx-nr3008 if I had to upgrade.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If your not interested in 3D your image quality through the receiver should remain untouched and be as good as it can get.


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

As far as by-passing the receiver processing goes - yes most likely the processor in the AE7000 unit will be better at processing. It depends on the signal from your BR player (what make/model) and the receiver (again what make/model) you are employing. You may be able to pass through the receiver if not interested in 3D, as stated by Tony. However that really all depends on the other equipment which is unbeknownst to us at this time.

I would suggest updating your profile information or signature with you current equipment (can break into various rooms, Etc. like Tony has).


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

Since you mention that you are thinking of upgrading your receiver to support 3D I suspect you are "interested" in it.

Please post your BR player and receiver make model for more meaningful responses


----------



## rf5000 (Mar 13, 2010)

Right now I just have a Sony BD-350 blu ray player but I'm going to get a nice 3d player but I havent purchased it yet. My current receiver is a Onkyo TR-NX1007. See, I'm wondering if I should even get a Tx-Nr1008 or Tx-Nr3008 that supports 3d if I'm not going to use the receiver processing anyways. Would I be better off just running HDMI direct to the projector and then just running the sound to the receiver? this way I will use the projector's processing instead?


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

I believe that the processor in the current upper end Onkyo AVR units is superior to that in the Panasonic projector and most BR players too! This processing is more important and evident when watching DVD movies (up-scaling/de-interlacing stuff). When viewing modern BR movies the processing is less of an issue. I would wait on the AVR personally and just run a cable directly to the projector. A decent HDMI 1.4 rated cable from monoprice is your best bet I have no issues w/my 35' cable from them. Skip the fancy name (Monster, Etc.) cables - digital is digital. Oppo is a good choice for a 3D capable universal player.

Best of luck and enjoy it!

I love my PT-AE4000


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh forgot to mention if you plan to not replace the projector and run an HDMI cable from the BR player to the projector and AVR make sure you get a BR player w/2 HDMI outs. Kind of common sense to achieve that but should be pointed out. There are a few players out there (like the Oppo 93 series) and more are offering dual HDMI outputs.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I agree that if satisfied with the AVR, it makes far more sense to simply add a BDP with Dual HDMI Outputs.
That way you can have both 3D and if satisfied with 2D performance, have the convenience of HDMI Switching by viewing through the 2nd HDMI Output.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## rf5000 (Mar 13, 2010)

Then I suppose I would have to run (2) HDMI cables to the projector if I want to dedicate one for the 3D Blu ray and one for say a digital cable box?


----------



## rf5000 (Mar 13, 2010)

Does everyone agree that the processing in the Onkyo receiver would be better than in the AE7000U projector?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, The Onlyo would be better although there would be no processing of the signal at the receiver or projector if its already 1080p


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

rf5000 said:


> Does everyone agree that the processing in the Onkyo receiver would be better than in the AE7000U projector?


Hello,
I am not positive about that as the 1007 uses a Faroudja Processor that is fairly dated. If using a 3007 or 5007 which use the HQV Reon Processor, I would be far more inclined to agree with that assessment.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

